# Fungal outbreak and Rid-Ich Plus. Need advice!



## Richbinduga (Apr 4, 2013)

So recently my friend was breaking down his 55 gallon community. He sol off all his fish except a few that I took. I took in 4 danios, not exact sure of the species but I know they're danios. Well after a few days everything seemed fine until I noticed a little grey fuzzy patch on each of their chins. I knew it was a type of mouth fungus so I ran out to my lfs. In the med isle an employee came over an asked if I needed anything. I told him what's up and with such confidence he picked up the Rid-Ich Plus an handed it to me. I guess I was a bit confused because I'm not having any parasite problems but he told me that it should do the trick. So I've been treating my tank as instructed. Well 3 days later, today, my tank water is blue as anything and really cloudy, pretty sure my fish are a little stressed, rocks are blue, pH is lower then usual and the grey spot started to spread to a few of my tiger barbs. Idk whether to continue with the treatment or not. I've been doing large water changes before each treatment. I've always been worried about my filter media. I'm using biohome in my cannister and I'm worried the medicine may be affecting the bacteria building up in there. Maybe that's the cause of my tank being so cloudy? Well I tested my water. Ammonia and nitrite are at zero, nitrate is down low so I don't know what exactly is going on with that. My tank was looking very nice and clean and healthy a week ago and now everything has gone to hell. If anyone could offer any advice I'd really appreciate it, thank you!


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Why treat a parasite that isn't there?? I'm not sure about your filter bacteria, but if it were my tank, I would do several water changes {without the rid ich} until your water is clear again. Should take a few days to do this. I am not sure what you need for mouth fungus, but I know there are lots of things out there. Ignore the sales person and do a lot of reading on the packages. Good luck with your fin babies.

Might not hurt to start a filter in another established tank just encase your bacteria are gone.

have a blessed day

P.S. Always quarantine anything new


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Most fungas are bacteria based ,and therefore require antibiotics.The question is whether the disease is gram negative or positive? This will determine the appropriate medication.A marycin product is probly th way to go(marycin 1 or 2).
Search mouth fungas and pray you don't have columnaris!


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Thanks Tom. I just didn't know for sure what to use for mouth fungus. Thankfully, I haven't had to deal with it this go around. Sure was different 30 yrs ago. 

have a blessed day


----------



## Richbinduga (Apr 4, 2013)

What is gram negative and gram positive?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

There are two types of bacterial infections and thus two types of medication.Just picking any antibiotic can be very ineffective if it is not for the proper bacteria.I'll search,but the description of fuzz says columnaris to me in which case you could/should treat with both marycin 1 and 2.The longer you wait the stronger the disease gets,and it can be nasty.
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f5/pos...ble-treatment-67265.html?highlight=columnaris
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f5/clueless-confused-67994.html?highlight=columnaris
These were the two most recent threads on columnaris,lots of good info.
See if this matches up with what you got going on;
Aquarium Fish Disease Columnaris - Flexibacter columnaris


----------



## Richbinduga (Apr 4, 2013)

Alright so I've been doing some research on columnaris. Idk if I have it honestly, every story has some slight variations. I took a look at my tank today which looks like crap because of all the rid Ich and the fish don't look bad, I mean they definitely look sick but they're still active, especially the danios with the mouth fungus. They look so unaffected its weird. Besides the mouth fungus you wouldn't be able to tell if anything is wrong. No red marks, sores, other spots, appetite is well, swim pattern in normal. I believe it is just one of my barbs who has a bit of grey on his head. He is also acting normal. My leopard bushfish is anti social as usual. But he looks good too aside from some redness by his fins but that comes and goes depending on if he's stressing (which I know he is because he doesn't like change). My Cory is looking slightly off, I want to say his fins are a bit clamped. He's still acting normal though an beside that no sores, redness, spots etc. I've also read that turning temps down can help cute this? Any thoughts? Please and thank you


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

You definately want lower temps as opposed to higher.The bacteria thrive in elavated temps.So lower your tank to around 72 and do huge water changes.
I love rid ich and swear by it.But it only works on parasites like ich.
Although all your fish behaviour sounds good all the other things(grey on head,redness by fins,clamped fins) are all tell tale signs of something bad happening.
The longer you wait to treat the harder the fight to cure will be.


----------



## Richbinduga (Apr 4, 2013)

I just have no idea what I'm up against. I hate this part of fish keeping, I can't tell if I'm right or wrong, who says what is right or wrong. If I could get a diagnosis that would help greatly. I'm thinking of moving the sick fish to a hospital tank. Idk if that would do any good considering the infection is in the water


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

a picture would help.
But you are also right that the infection is probly in the water and tank already,so unless a paticular fish is causing stress to the infected fish the hospital tank is only 2x the work and meds.
We all have to play Dr.and quicker we do it the quicker we get to see the results.It is an unfortunate part of the education in fish keeper.
Make the call Dr.Rich!


----------



## Richbinduga (Apr 4, 2013)

I took some pictures, I also took a short video. I could se them to your email or something like that. I'm not sure how to post them here


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Posting Pictures Tutorial - AquariumForum.com


----------



## Richbinduga (Apr 4, 2013)

I don't think it's letting me upload my video


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f10/added-yt-bb-code-so-you-618.html
I only post pics and have never tried videos(maybe some day).
Hope this helps?


----------



## Richbinduga (Apr 4, 2013)

I just uploaded 4 photos labeled sick fish 1-4


----------



## Richbinduga (Apr 4, 2013)

Unfortunately I don't have a YouTube account


----------

